# Please suggest a laptop which can handle hadoop installation



## Pancul (May 20, 2015)

Hey Guys,

I need to learn Hadoop hence so I would like to install and run hadoop on my laptop. I have a 6 years old lenovo which is not good enough to do this hence need a new laptop. Please suggest a laptop which can easily handle hadoop installation and its working.

1) What is your budget? 40k


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

    Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen


3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook?

Hadoop Installation and working on Hadoop
Watching Movies
Web surfing
Entry level games

4) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?

4th generation i5
4 GB RAM
1 TB HDD
2 GB Graphic card

5) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:
b. Dislike:


6) Anything else you would like to say?

   Purchase place - Please suggest if buying online is ok


----------



## gaurav99864 (Mar 30, 2016)

Pancul said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I need to learn Hadoop hence so I would like to install and run hadoop on my laptop. I have a 6 years old lenovo which is not good enough to do this hence need a new laptop. Please suggest a laptop which can easily handle hadoop installation and its working.
> 
> ...



Any laptop that is having following configuration is good enough for installation of Hadoop software's.

1) RAM size greater than 4 GB
2) HDD greater than 500GB
3) processor i5

If you have all the above mentioned things in your laptop then you are good enough for using Hadoop on your system. For more information about this kind of topic mail me..


----------

